# Endometrial Scratching??



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies,

We had our follow up yesterday after m/c on 31st Jan and endometrial scratching was one of the suggestions, amongst others, given to us for our next cycle. Of course I'd walk on hot coals to achieve our dream so not too concerned about the pain   - let's face it there's nothing more painful than not being able to have a baby    

I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this and if so, whether it resulted in a full term pregnancy.  Like everyone on this forum we're desperate for this 3rd cycle to work for various reasons, not least finances and age! How long does the procedure take and when will it be done? 

Good luck to you all in your quest for the greatest gift of all  

If i have posted this on the wrong page I do apologise and perhaps it could be moved to somewhere more suitable.

Essie xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

I have also been offered this a month before my FET - my only experience is that a month before my 1st IVF I had a hysteroscopy/Laparoscopy and I fell preg with twins (miscarriage at 10.5 weeks) and this time round I had a chemical pregnancy at 4.5 weeks

We can only try and hope that it helps
Although given that we can get pregnant (all be it ending in mc) I wonder if it was chromosone abnormalities?

X


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Rome10 -So sorry for your losses and thank you for replying.  You've just reminded me of a question i forgot to ask the Consultant i.e. chromosome abnormalities?! I knew there was something else  

I thought the same as you because as i understand it an endo scratch helps with implantation - which of course we've both achieved.

Like you say though, we can but try.  You never know it may make the difference  

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies.
Can I ask, where are you based? I'm in the uk and I'm not sure how common endo scratch it is here. I've heard it assists implantation but don't know anything about assistance with early mc. Hoping it will help with implantation issue I seem to have developed. If your doctors are suggesting it to assist with early mc I suppose it's worth a try.
xxx


----------



## Mel D

I got told that endo scratch will only help you if you have a problem with your womb lining ie its not thick enough or triple layered. If this is the case the scratch is worth a try as it should thicken the lining and therefore in turn help with implantation. If you don't have this problem then it's a waste of money. I was going to pay privately for one but I'm glad this was explained to me before I went ahead.


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks Mel D. Helpful info. I have no problem growing my lining so maybe it isn't worthwhile for me afterall. I'll see what my doctor says.


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Despite my lining always being good my consultant has advised a scratch and a month before my 1st IVF I had a laparoscopy & hysteroscopy and I fell pregnant 
I dont see how a scratch could hurt

x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies thank you all for your responses.

*Faith* and *Mel D* - I'm based in Lancashire under the care of Care Manchester. At my follow up I was told that my lining was only 7.5! I was bitterly disappointed with this as it was our 2nd ivf and unlike the 1st had made a real effort to eat and drink pineapple, brazil and walnuts, protein drinks and bars, and yet my lining was LESS than previous ivf which was 8mm??! Very frustrating 

Anyhoo, the doctor said that a scratch would help with implantation and I'm thinking as the wound heals over the embryo(s) this in turn would help to 'keep' the pregnancy and therefore decrease the risk of miscarriage.

Given your opinions on the lining aspect I'm thinking for me personally it might be worth a try. My 1st cycle was a bfn and the pressure to get another bfp is HUGE.. So again I think I'll go for it.

It's so hard isn't it, knowing what to do for the best 

Thanks again, really appreciate the feedback 

Essie xx

PS - if anyone has any tips on how to thicken lining apart from all the above tried and tested, I'd be very grateful


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks EssieJean.  That was really helpful and shows how the scratch can help with implanation as well as early m/c.  I'll post back once I've seen my doctor to see what he says. 
How do you feel about acupuncutre? An acunpunturist who specialiles in fertility and IVF should be able to help with lining.  They can also do acupuncure with somehting called Moxa (a warm coal type matter placed at the end of the needle that sends heat down the needle - you can't feel it).  Also keep your tummy warm.  I use hotwater bottles to ensure good blood flow to the area.  Also when having acupunture they place a heat lap on my stomuch.  Hope those suggestions help.


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Faith, I actually did acupuncture the last time which I found really helped me relax and I'm certain it contributed to our bfp. Had the moxi too which I loved. The acu did say I was a 'cold' person and had a cold uterus so used hot water bottle on my back (but not after ET).  I'll certainly do acu again as I found it beneficial in so many ways.

Thanks for suggestions though.  Good look with your appointment. Keep us updated  

Essie xx


----------



## hellokitty

I'm interested in an endo scratch, does anyone know what clinics do this around the London area? We are hopefully about to start our 4th cycle in Oxford but they don't offer it at the moment, but are thinking if introducing it, but too late for our treatment? Thanks guys, sorry to crash your thread a bit 🌷


----------



## BettyMax

Hi ladies


I am in Kent and just had the scratch. You will see from my signature that I have had a cycle in August last year which resulted in a missed miscarriage. It costs £125 per scratch and our clinic recommends two. I have had no problem with my lining but the clinic says it is to do more with your immune system. Who knows?

It is probably one of the more painful procedures you can have, although is quick and bearable. I am about to go in for my second cycle, so time will tell if it makes a difference.


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Bettymax, I wasn't too worried about the pain but getting slightly nervous now   I was advised to take a couple of paracetamols an hour beforehand.  Our clinic charges £200 but haven't mentioned having two.

All the best for March

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

I'm having a hystosynography tomorrow. My consultant said he'll scratch at the same time. I've been given antibiotics and strong painkillers to assist. I'll let you know how it goes!

Betty max - when did you have scratch and where ru in your cycle?

Love and baby dust to all. x


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Faith - I'd love to know how you get on. Good luck  
PS: I'll be asking about the antibiotics   

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello kitty. Try Guys. That's were I'm going. Not sure if they offer it as stand alone treatment but might be worth a try.


----------



## Mel D

I'd be interested to know what Guys say as I'm just about to start 3rd cycle with them and they refused the scratch. They said they offer the scratch free to ladies who are cycling with them if they need it. In my case they said there was nothing wrong with the lining so no point in doing it. I also contacted Dr Gorgy at FGA and he said he would do it for a consultation price which is about 190 I think. I have decided to not go ahead with the scratch this cycle and hope Guys are right in advising me not to have it. Best of luck to you x


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi all

I had the scratch done around a month ago. My clinic charged £100. It was suggested that I have the scratch as I had chemical pregnancy on my 1st icsi and bfn on my second. My consultant said that it's usually offered after 3 failed ivf attempts (though he let me have it) He said the scratch causes injury to your lining so after your period your new lining starts to grow and it releases a hormone which is supposed to help with implantation. He also said it makes it easier for the embryo to embed.
I won't lie to you ladies it hurt a lot but only took about a minute. i would advise that you take painkillers before hand. You also get some spotting/tissue coming.

Not sure if it has worked yet as i'm still in the tww. Good luck with all your upcoming treatments/cycles


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Peaches - the more i hear about the pain the more nervous I'm getting  . but I guess it's nothing compared to childbirth which hopefully we'll all experience one day  

Which painkillers would you recommend? In other words which are the strongest?

I'm being charged £210 for the privilege! But they have offered it to me despite only having suffered one m/c. I don't have a men cycle so bit uncertain how the new lining after a period would benefit me  . Still I suppose the scratch itself will help the embie(s) imbed as you say.

Best of luck for OTD  

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Well I had my hystosynography and lining scratch today. Didn't really feel any pain. I was given diclofenac suppository an hour before. It's quite a strong painkiller so I think that helped. 
I was also given metronidazole and doxycycline antibiotics to prevent any infection. 
We'll see if it works   .


Essiejean: when is your scratch? See if you can get the diclofenac it also made me nice and woozy.   


Peaches    good luck. I really hope there's something to this scratching malarkey!


Mel D: Are your cycles at Guy's nhs cycles? I pay for the private 1-2-1 consultation at Guys which is more expensive but you get to ask for extra things like this. I've been with my consultant for all but my first cycle and we've been quite successful. But now with two bfn in a row I requested a hystosynography and scratching and he agreed. 


Love & baby dust all. xxx


----------



## Peaches1984

EssieJean-I just took two paracetamol and two ibuprofen half hour before. I'm sure you'll be fine. It takes a minute to do. 

Lets hope it does the job for us all


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Faith * - not started meds yet, waiting for blood test results, so not got a date but i believe you have it a month in advance, is that right? I think i'd rather have it done sooner rather than later as i can feel myself building it up in my head  

All the best for a BFP!  

Thanks *Peaches * - i'll jot that down. Hope everything okay with you 

Fingers crossed the endo scratch is what we've all been waiting for  

Essie xx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

It's very early days, but after a scratch, on tx #17, I got my BFP this morning!   hard that the beans will continue to settle down and stay put, but it made a difference to this cycle x


----------



## EssieJean

Wow seemslike4eva - that's fantastic! Congratulations on your bfp!! 17 tx's  . I understand it's early days but sending you Lots of babydust your way and   it's finally your time, you deserve it so much  

Essie xx


----------



## Henlie

Hi Essie

Our clinic administers 2 Scratches (some do just 1) around day 7 and day 21 of your cycle before treatment.  My consultant was saying that although the research is saying it doubles the chance of implantation, they are still unsure when in the cycle to do the procedure.....hence he does it twice  .  

As others have said, although the procedure is very quick, it's a little on the painful side.....  I took painkillers for the first one (seemed to have no effect), so for my second I took Diazepam - as agreed by my consultant.  Completely took the edge off for me.  I wouldn't hesitate to do it again if needed as the Stats/research for its success are pretty overwhelming.  .

Good luck with it all!  And good luck to everyone else doing it too!  
Seemslike4eva - congratulations on your BFP that's brilliant news - wishing you all the best for a healthy pregnancy  

Henlie x


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Thank you! I'm glad I had it done, it was so easy to arrange, and at £300, relatively cheap in the scheme of all things IVF. I had my treatment abroad, but the scratch was done at CRM in Coventry, it was in the post ovulation window, can't remeber the exact days though x


----------



## Henlie

Yes it is a small drop in the ocean compared to all the other costs for IVF... LOL!  Sounds as though you had it around the day 21 mark, which seems to be the preferred timing for most clinics.  Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Henli * and thanks for the info - our consultant didnt mention two scratches, may be that was due to telling us the price of one at £210, and he's slowly easing us in  But as *Seemslikeforeva * says it is just a drop in the ocean compared to what we have paid out to date and if its the difference of it working and not..... well, there's no question.

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies. Any news, success or failure stories after the scratch? I'm on my 2ww with one blast frozen embie. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Faith * - i'm 2 days away from finishing my cycloprogynova, after which i'll be booking in for a scratch. Keep us updated!

Hope 2ww isnt driving you too .
Good luck 

Essie xx


----------



## Onegoodembryo

I had an endometrial scratch with my second cycle.  It wasn't too painful and cost £100 at my clinic.  I did get pregnant with this cycle although had a very early miscarriage.  Early research suggests it does increase pregnancy rates so I think it is worth doing.


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks for sharing your experience Onegoodembryo - so sorry for your loss  

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello onegoodembryo. I hope you're doing ok after your loss. Thanks for the pma boost.

My OTD is next Friday ladies so I'll be back then to let you know how I get on.


Love & baby dust. x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Girls

The scratch is very popular now in the UK. It takes off part of the womb and while the womb heals it re generates the cells which can massively help with implantation. The reason they know this is due to the fact that many woman who have had D&Cs have miraculously fallen pregnant on there next cycle after the D & C. So this is how it came about..

Ive had it done and tbh, its so so quick, like 15 seconds if you are lucky.. Its a bit sore, though as I say very very quick. Take 3 Nurofen plus before you go in, about 1 hour before. 

Anything is worth a shot and its shown good results. 

Unfortunately it didn't work for me and im going onto my thirds try end of may, though for the small cost of £85.00 its worth it..

Good luck x


----------



## Mooncat

Hi all,

I've had one failed IVF and one failed FET and have also been recommended a scratch next time. I'm keen, like others have said, anything that might help! I was told I need to have it done the month before I want to start my next treatment cycle - does this match what others have been told? Is there are certain time in my cycle I should be having it? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Mooncat - I'm currently in prep for my scratch.  I'm on my withdrawal bleed after taking cycloprogynova for 21 days.  On Day 5 of the bleed (Monday) ive to start back on the c.progynova for another 21 days but to also contact the clinic on that day to arrange the scratch 14 days from the 5th day.  So yes, i'd say about a month.

It's all very confusing isnt it    

How are you feeling about it?  I'm quite nervous but at the same time glad that ive been given something else to try  

Essie xx


----------



## Faith2011

It's a BFN for me. Didn't work...argh. 

Still think scratch is a good idea though as I believe it improves chances. 

Good luck all.


----------



## EssieJean

Oh im so sorry Faith  

Xx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks Essie, yeah it's very confusing, but that's helpful! I feel ok about it, not too squeamish about procedures generally. Hope all goes well for you, and everything crossed that it gets you the right result  x

Faith, sorry to hear your news  good luck for the future x


----------



## Henlie

Hi ladies,

Just to provide an update re; results from the Scratch - my FET in April resulted in a BFN.  However.....the following month I got a natural BFP!!   Some clinics believe the effects from the Scratch last for around 12 weeks....in which case it may have helped with my BFP, as it occurred within 9 weeks of the procedure.  We'll never know for sure....but thought it worth a mention.

Good luck to those of you cycling soon  

H xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Henlie ..that's fantastic news! Congratulations   

I had scratch a few weeks ago. Not heard an awful lot of success stories but keeping positive.

Wishing you a smooth and healthy pregnancy  

Essie xx


----------



## kirstielou

Hi, I have been advised to have a scratch after my next period when I should be starting my cycle (am egg sharing so still waiting on test results, match etc etc). My consultant seemed very positive about the procedure as in his word I have had beautiful embryo's but they have failed to stick. I have the prescription for my suppositories and antibiotics ready to go. 

Hoping this is just the boost we need as due to the memory of OHSS I am feeling pretty terrified.

Will be good to start seeing some more success stories coming through.

xxx


----------



## Henlie

Thanks Essie!  It's early days still, but Im trying to relax and enjoy it as much as possible.  I wish you every success with this coming cycle   .  I think the Scratch is well worth adding into the mix.  My clinic have had a lot of success with it recently.  

Good luck to you too KirstieLou - I hope you find it's the answer to helping you with implantation and   that your OHSS doesn't rear it's head this time for you!  

H xx


----------

